# New Tyres needed



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We need to replace the tyres on our MH. It came new with Vanco tyres on it. The tread is still fine, even after 30,000 miles, but the walls are cracking.
We are wondering if there is anything a bit softer walled. We always use Michelin on our cars, but the Michelin Aglis seems to be aimed at Winter running. Does anyone have suggestions please.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*soft*

I would fit Vredstein Comtrac, Toyo H09 Winters.

If you want softer sidewalls, maybe look at Nexen.

TM


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I replaced Vanco Campers with Toyo HO9s. Much softer ride, good grip in all weathers. Very pleased. M&S rated.

JohnW


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you both. 
Another query - can we put a wider tyre on?
The tyres fitted are 195/70R 15C. 102/104. I have checked the size on the internet and we seem to be only just legal as far as the axle weights are concerned. Front axle is 1750, rear axle 3200.
We are thinking of going to a 205/70 R 15C .


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

leseduts said:


> Another query - can we put a wider tyre on? Front axle is 1750, rear axle 3200.


Yes to your question but do you mean 2300 rear axle?

I went from 215/70 to 225/70 in order to uprate the rear axle from 2000 to 2240. I don't think 205's have a high enough load index for 2300.

Also it will increase your gearing - mine increased by approx 1.5%. There are sites on the net that will tell you how much yours would increase.

JohnW


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Wizzo said:


> leseduts said:
> 
> 
> > Another query - can we put a wider tyre on? Front axle is 1750, rear axle 3200.
> ...


I have checked the weights on the plate in the MH.

We have twin rear wheels.
4600 gross
1750 front axle
3200 rear axle

Could you explain what difference does an increase to the gearing mean please.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

Wizzo, they have twin wheels on the rear axle so guess this makes the load rating OK.


Leseduts, the gearing referred to is how far you go forward for every revolution of the wheel, if you increase the width of the tyre the diameter will also increase slightly as it is a result of the aspect ratio (height of the side wall as a percentage of the width).

The other thing to bear in mind if changing tyre width on the rear is that you do not want the two tyres to touch each other on the inside where they bulge on the road, the tyre guys call this "kissing".

Hope this helps

Martin


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.blackcircles.com/

but if you want Tesco club card points use

http://www.tesco-tyres.com/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*size*



leseduts said:


> Thank you both.
> Another query - can we put a wider tyre on?
> The tyres fitted are 195/70R 15C. 102/104. I have checked the size on the internet and we seem to be only just legal as far as the axle weights are concerned. Front axle is 1750, rear axle 3200.
> We are thinking of going to a 205/70 R 15C .


Yes, providing you have the clearance and the tyres have not already been upsized (at 195/70/15 - I doubt it).

This will give you a 2.5% increase in circumference and that is within the tolerance figures.

Good news is, you have a fairly inexpensive tyre size still.

Expect to pay around £70 for the Toyo's. Comtrac around £80. But there are many good quality tyres in this sector.

TM


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks everybody.
We have not been able to get Toyo in the correct size, we have a short timescale, so need them this week.
There seems to be a dearth of known tyres in our size, Vanco (which are already fitted) do not supply them anymore. I think that we are going to end up with Michelin Agilis+. They do not do the camping tyre in our size. We have measured the gap between the rear tyres, and unless we start fitting spacers we cannot go up a size.


----------

